# browserdownload



## coluche (24 Juni 2007)

Hallo, 

einer meiner Bekannten ist auf  browserdownload.de reingefallen und fragt, ob er die 47,50 € für 6 Monate Zugang zahlen soll.

Da der Preis nur unscheinbar unten auf der Anmeldeseite steht, würde ich sagen, daß es dasselbe Schema ist. Die haben keine Chance.
Da ich aber sonst keine Infos gefunden habe, wollte ich die Frage hier reinstellen. (Nicht die Frage, ob er zahlen soll! :smile: )


----------



## webwatcher (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Wäre interessant zu erfahren, wie der Bekannte auf die Seite gestoßen ist.
 Außer der Seite  selber findet Google nichts über den Laden. Scheint völlig neu im Geschäft zu sein


----------



## regina1963 (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Ich habe unter www.google.de den ´Link gefunden.
Was soll ich nun machen????
Soll ich bezahlen?
Würde mich über viele Tipps freuen.
Habe schon die 2.Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen.
Bitte gebt mir einen Rat!!!:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*



regina1963 schrieb:


> Ich habe unter www.google.de den ´Link gefunden.


welchen Link? die Seite oder diesen Thread?  hast du dich eventuell im Thread vertan? 


regina1963 schrieb:


> Was soll ich nun machen????
> Soll ich bezahlen?
> Würde mich über viele Tipps freuen.
> Habe schon die 2.Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen.
> Bitte gebt mir einen Rat!!!:wall:


du hast doch schon Erfahrungen sammeln können im anderen Thread:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=183201#post183201
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=183219#post183219
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=183351#post183351
Persönliche Ratschläge sind nicht möglich, was du bereits wissen müßtest 
(Rechtsberatungsgesetz)  daher wie  immer:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Diese Seite strotzt ja nur so vor Dreistigkeit. Würde mich mal interessieren, ob die Hersteller der Browser auch mit deren kostenpflichtigen Vermarktung einverstanden sind. Bei Microsoft (IE) bin ich mir sicher, dass es da für den Anbieter eine Klatsche gibt!

Darüber hinaus ist es immer wieder das Gleiche. Der Preis wird unzureichend, nur im scrollbaren Bereich angezeigt, woraus sich die Zahlungspfllicht als sehr zweifelhaft erweist.

Einen Rat geben darf ich nicht aber dieses Projekt ist um einiges schärfer als andere Seiten und dahingehend hält sich mein Mitleid mit dem Anbieter (ich meine nicht den Briefkasten in GB) sehr in Grenzen. Zur Doku hier drei Sceenshots von heute.


----------



## coluche (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Ok Danke, das dürfte wohl reichen


----------



## webwatcher (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*



coluche schrieb:


> Ok Danke, das dürfte wohl reichen


trotzdem nochmals die Frage, wie er drauf gestoßen ist, um den "Verbreitungsweg"  zu kennen
(auch im Hinblick daruf Vermeidungsstrategien zu entwickeln) 

Es müssen ja nicht zig andere auch drauf reinfallen


----------



## coluche (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

mein Bekannte(r) ist Regina :-D 

Scheinbar über google, als sie nach einen Download des neuen Mozilla gesucht hat. 
Ich habe ihr gesagt, sie soll in zukunft direkt bei Mozilla vorbeischauen. Ich lade auch nicht meine Windows Updates über www.ich-will-dein-geld usw..de :-D


----------



## webwatcher (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*



coluche schrieb:


> Scheinbar über google, als sie nach einen Download des neuen Mozilla gesucht hat.


schon erstaunlich, dass eine  völlig unbekannte Seite es mit dem Begriff browserdownload 
auf Platz fünf geschafft hat. Ganz ohne  "Nachhilfe" geht das nicht...
für browser-download findet man es allerdings nicht unter den ersten Plätzen


----------



## katzenjens (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Ich habe es als ersten Treffer bei Google gefunden, ganz oben als "Bezahlten Link". Wirklich dreist...


----------



## regina1963 (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Und was würdest du machen?
Bezahlen oder nicht?
regina1963


----------



## katzenjens (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Hallo,

da konkrete Rechtsberatung nicht gegeben werden darf, dann ich nur empfehlen, diverse Links hier zum Thema zu lesen und sich entspannt zurücklehnen. Allerdings sollte man nächstes mal genauer gucken, bevor man mit seinen persönlichen Daten "herumwirft".

Du wirst ein paar Briefe bekommen, welche einschüchternd und drohend wirken. ABer, wie gesagt... locker bleiben. Zuviel Reagieren schadet nur  .

LG
Jens


----------



## webwatcher (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*



regina1963 schrieb:


> Und was würdest du machen?
> Bezahlen oder nicht?


und  wenn du es noch ein Dutzend mal   fragst, du wirst immer dieselben Antworten bekommen. 
(Alles was in Richtung persönliche Rechtsberatung ginge,  würde sofort editiert werden)


----------



## News (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Ich habe es als ersten Treffer bei Google gefunden, ganz oben als "Bezahlten Link". Wirklich dreist...


Ich auch, nur dass ich so auf der "Zweitdomain" browser-downloaden.de lande.
Schön, dass u.a. mit dem IE geworben wird... denn Microsoft ist ein großer Fan von Namensmissbrauch - das war schon 2004 so, als es um Domains wie "internet-explorer-download.de" ging.
Mit anderen Worten: Ich habe gerade 'ne Mail an MS gesandt* und hoffe, dass es Folgen hat 
* P.S: Und an Google jetzt auch.


----------



## News (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Hier ein aktueller Zwischenstand:
- Bei Google sind die Adwords-Anzeigen für den "browserdownload" weg - wahrscheinlich eine Folge verschiedener Beschwerden. Jedenfalls verschwanden die Anzeigen bereits, bevor sich der deutsche Google-Sprecher bei mir meldete und ankündigte, sich darum zu kümmern.

- MSN will die Anzeigen in seiner Suchmaschine bald entfernen, noch gibt es sie dort aber. Darüber hinaus prüft MS rechtliche Schritte, z.B. wegen der Verwendung des IE-Logos.

- die Domain "browser-downloaden", die per Weiterleitung zu "browserdownload" führte, ist plötzlich zu einer kostenlosen Seite mit ein allgemeinen Infos und Links mutiert. Vermutlich will da jemand Ärger vermeiden.


----------



## webwatcher (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*



News schrieb:


> - die Domain "browser-downloaden", die per Weiterleitung zu "browserdownload" führte, ist plötzlich zu einer kostenlosen Seite mit ein allgemeinen Infos und Links mutiert. Vermutlich will da jemand Ärger vermeiden.


son Pech aber auch   hier kann man es aber immer noch  besichtigen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=196511#post196511


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*



News schrieb:


> Vermutlich will da jemand Ärger vermeiden.


Nein, nein, der Ärger ist schon unterwegs und womöglich bereits aufgeschlagen. Soviel Dreistigkeit gehört bestraft!


----------



## katzenjens (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Hallo,


w*w.browserdownload.de ist allerdings immer noch "scharf" .

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## regina1963 (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Hallo:
Und ich bin wieder auf die reingefallenund hab 47.97 bezahlt.:wall: 
Na ich bin gespannt,ob ich wieder ne zahlungsaufforderung bekomme.


----------



## katzenjens (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

@ regina

Wer hier ins Forum gefunden hat und trotzdem bezahlt ... ist selber schuld.
Auch ohne individuelle Rechtsberatung findet man die richtigen Links an fast jeder Stelle *seufz*

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## News (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*



katzenjens schrieb:


> w*w.browserdownload.de ist allerdings immer noch "scharf" .


Ja, nur die Zweitdomain wurde "entschärft".

Man findet dort (browser-downloaden) aber immer noch verstecktes Popcorn für Markenjuristen - sog- "Browser Links" fürs Suchmaschinen-Spamming, die nur so vor Markennamen strotzen.
Ich hoffe, dass folgender Link in Ordnung geht, denn er führt nur in den Google-Cache zu einer ungefährlichen reinen Textdatei:
ie 7.0 deutsch download...internetexplorer download...www microsoft com germany windows ie downloads...(u.v.m.)
Der Zeitstempel des Google-Cache - 24.6. - beweist, dass die Liste bereits aktiv war, als die Zweit-Domain noch ihr altes Aussehen (= 47,95 € Kosten) hatte.
Das sollte zum Beispiel für MS-Hausjuristen reichen, hoffe ich


----------



## katzenjens (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Hallo,

wenn man etwas nachforscht, findet man auf der Seite sogar einen (Pseudo?)Verantwortlichen in Lüneburg. Wobei diese Person ansonsten eher in der Musikbranche tätig ist. Vielleicht versucht sie sich nebenberuflich etwas dazuzuverdienen, vielleicht wurde sie als Strohfrau ausgenutzt oder was auch immer. Möglicherweise weiss sie nichteinmal von der Geschichte. Die Google-Ergebnisse sind mehrdeutig. Jedenfalls gehört sie nicht zu den "altbekannten" im Gewerbe.

Mal ehrlich, mir juckt es in den Fingern, auch mal so eine Seite zu erstellen, nur um festzustellen, wieviele Leute wirklich drauf hereinfallen. Mein Gewissen würde mich allerdings dran hindern, überwiesene Beiträge zu behalten oder gar frech Drohbriefe zu verschicken.

Da machen sich findige Betrü..... ähm Geschäftsleute viel Mühe mit Dialern und anderem komplizierten Kram, welchen man offensichtlich viel einfacher durch "socal engineering" einfachster Bauart ersetzen kann. Wortschöpfungen wie "Inkassozezernat" und "Schuldnerverzeichnis" sowie "interessant" formulierte Drohbriefe erzeugen beim Empfänger Angst und Schrecken. 

Dann finden einige Opfer sogar hier ins Forum, können aber anscheinend nicht lesen und mal die richtigen Links anklicken. Stattdessen wollen sie persönliche Rechtsberatung obwohl es dank der deutschen Gesetze nun mal verboten ist.

Dadurch setzen sie unfreiwillig den Forenbetreiber der Gefahr aus, Opfer von Abmahnern zu werden.

Selbst im Kollegenkreis von mir sind Betroffene, von denen ich es nicht vermutet hätte, dass man so dumm sein kann, seine persönlichen Daten auf halbseidenen Seiten anzugeben und sich dann über Rechnungen zu wundern, welche zwar brav bezahlt werden aber trotzdem die Mahnungen und Drohungen eintrudeln. :wall: 

Also zum x.ten Mal an die Opfer: Bevor ihr bezahlt, im Forum die Links lesen und verstehen. Wurde bereits alles mundgerecht aufbereitet.Überweist doch stattdessen den strittigen Betrag an eine carikative Einrichtung nach Wahl. Das beruhigt das Gewissen umso mehr, zudem man (meist) weiss, dass das Geld einem guten Zweck dient.

Mein Respekt gilt den Betreibern und Stammusern hier im Forum, welche immer wieder gebetsmühlenartig das gleiche erzählen müssen. Vielleicht sollte man euren Vorrat an Beisshölzern aufstocken....

Hier mal ein Link, wo Domains aufgelistet werden inkl. was sich dahinter versteckt: http://www.angelfire.com/trek/dialerdomains/
@mods: wenn bedenklich, ruhig editieren...



Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*



katzenjens schrieb:


> ....wenn man etwas nachforscht, findet man auf der Seite sogar einen (Pseudo?)Verantwortlichen in Lüneburg.


Die Domain browser-downloaden.de gehört einer nicht unbekannten, "genealen" Firma aus Hessen: 





> [Holder]
> Type:         PERSON
> Name:         K. D.
> Organisation: Online Content LTD
> ...


Haben mit dem Projekt etwa die Genealogen was mit zu tun? Oder lässt sich bestätigen, dass der ehemalige Opulentianer aus Wien (C. M.) hinter dem Lüneburger verbirgt? browserdownload.de ist übrigens wieder online.


----------



## katzenjens (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Hallo,

bis auf die Verlinkung von beiden Domains konnte ich bisher nix zusammenhängendes finden. Ich mutmasse mal auf Strohmann / Partnerprogramm - Konzept. Genaueres weiss man erst, wenn die ersten Mahnungen von Browserdownload eintreffen.

Ämoneburg ist ein Katzensprung von mir entfernt, allerdings gibts in der Ecke extrem viele Bürogebäude und massig Briefkästen :spitz: , ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt...

Vielleicht kann ein musikinteressierter mal in Lüneburg nachschnüffeln.  

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## sascha (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

http://www.augsblog.de/2007/06/29/browserdownload-sparen-sie-4795-euro/


----------



## News (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Jetzt noch etwas zum "Inhalt" der Seite.
Ich habe mich im Kundenbereich umgesehen - mit dem erwarteten Ergebnis:
- es gibt keine eigenen Downloads, sondern ausschließlich Links.
- die Infos sind zusammengeklaubt aus kostenlosen Quellen wie der Wikipedia. Die einzige "schöpferische Leistung" ist wohl, dass hier und dort ein Wort verändert wurde.

Beispiel:


			
				browserdownload schrieb:
			
		

> Ab 1998 ging der Marktanteil von Netscape deutlich zurück, auch weil Microsoft dazu überging, den Internet Explorer eng mit dem eigenen Betriebssystem Microsoft Windows zu verzahnen. In den folgenden Jahren wurde Microsoft mit einem Marktanteil von über 90 Prozent zum Gewinner auf dem Browsermarkt. Netscape reagierte darauf, indem es sich zu einem quelloffenen Projekt veränderte – unter dem Namen Mozilla, welches nebenbei zur Netscape-Entwicklung betrieben wurde, wobei sich die Projekte gegenseitig mit Ideen und Technologien ergänzten.





			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Ab 1998 ging der Marktanteil von Netscape deutlich zurück – auch weil Microsoft dazu überging, den Internet Explorer eng mit dem eigenen Betriebssystem Microsoft Windows zu verzahnen. In den folgenden Jahren wurde Microsoft mit einem Marktanteil von über 90 Prozent annähernd zum Monopolisten auf dem Browsermarkt.
> Netscape reagierte darauf, indem es sich zu einem quelloffenen Projekt veränderte – unter dem Namen Mozilla, welches parallel zur Netscape-Entwicklung betrieben wurde, wobei sich die Projekte gegenseitig mit Ideen und Technologien ergänzten.


BTW: Ich habe weder Kundendaten eingegeben noch etwas gehackt - vielmehr bin ich auf URLs gestoßen, mit denen man den Kundenbereich direkt erreicht.
Wer mehr dazu wissen möchte => mir eine PM schicken.


----------



## tuxedo (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Ich habe die frei zugängigen Seiten des Kundenbereichs ebenfalls angeschaut. Das ist vollkommen lächerlich, was da drin angeboten wird.

Selbst wenn jemand bewusst sich dort angemeldet haben sollte, würde ich an dessen Stelle jegliche Zahlung verweigern, weil das, was dort geboten wird, keinen Qualitätsansprüchen oder Informationsansansprüchen genügt, und vom Wert her gegen Null geht. Dass hier manche dem Betreiber so etwas wie Betrug vorwerfen, kann ich gut verstehen.

Unglaublich dreist.  

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Kathatera (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Ich dank euch für die eingestellten Antworten. Bin selbst auf Browserdownload alias Firma Vendere hereingefallen und war echt unsicher was ich machen soll. Aber da ich glücklicherweise noch nicht bezahlt hab werd ich jetzt wohl auf fiese Mahnungen warten dürfen.Ich danke euch nochmal. Wird schon gut gehen. :-?


----------



## Zemoa_69 (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Hallo Forum, 
danke Ihr macht gute Arbeit, hab auch gerade die 2. Mahnung bekommen von Browserdownload bekommen. Ich mach da auch nix und pass in Zukunft besser auf:roll: 
und schau mal öfter hier im Forum nach, wodrauf ich noch so alles reinfallen kann


----------



## regina1963 (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Ich hatte auch schon zwei Mahnungen in meinem Postfsch,aber bis jetzt habe ich nichts mehr bekommen.
:wall: Bin gespannt,ob nun Ruhe ist.


----------



## katzenjens (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Frage an die Betroffenen:
Wenn man sich dort anmeldet, wird dann sofort eine Rechnung erzeugt mit Kontodaten oder habt ihr die erst mit der Mahnung bekommen?

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## regina1963 (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Also ich hatte zwei Minuten nach der Anmeldung gleich eine Rechnung drin,und eine Woche später kam dann gleich die nächste Mahnung.
So dumm wie ich nun mal wider war,habe ich den geforderten Betrag bezahlt,jetzt ist erstmal Ruhe zwecks Mahnungen.
Bin mal gespannt,ob ich noch was in meinem Postfach habe werde.
Werde es Euch dann berichten.:wall: :wall:


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*



regina1963 schrieb:


> ...habe ich den geforderten Betrag bezahlt,jetzt ist erstmal Ruhe zwecks Mahnungen. Bin mal gespannt ....


...worauf wartest du? Du hast bezahlt, womit die Angelegenheit erledigt ist. Den Anbieter freuts und du hast deine Ruhe oder glaubst du ernsthaft, dass der dich melkt wie einen Geldesel?


----------



## iozooma (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wäre interessant zu erfahren, wie der Bekannte auf die Seite gestoßen ist.
> Außer der Seite  selber findet Google nichts über den Laden. Scheint völlig neu im Geschäft zu sein



Ich habe in der Adresszeile [noparse]www.mozilla.de[/noparse] eingetippt und bin zu dieser Seite weitergeleitet worden. Habe mir gedacht, das dies eine offizielle Seite ist. Naja, war auch ein bisschen verschlafen.
Die Typen haten die Dreistigkeit, meine Widerrufserklärungen einfach zu ignorieren. Ihre Mahnuungen ignoriere ich ebenfalls


----------



## Timster (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*



katzenjens schrieb:


> ... wenn man etwas nachforscht, findet man auf der Seite sogar einen (Pseudo?)Verantwortlichen in Lüneburg. Wobei diese Person ansonsten eher in der Musikbranche tätig ist. Vielleicht versucht sie sich nebenberuflich etwas dazuzuverdienen, vielleicht wurde sie als Strohfrau ausgenutzt oder was auch immer. Möglicherweise weiss sie nichteinmal von der Geschichte. Die Google-Ergebnisse sind mehrdeutig. Jedenfalls gehört sie nicht zu den "altbekannten" im Gewerbe. ...



Die Seite (browserdownload.de) hat denselben personellen "Hintergrund" (J. R. bzw. J. W-R.) wie die einschlägig bekannte Seite SchuldenTipps.de (siehe auch > hier <). Die Angebotsstruktur ist weitgehend identisch: Für ein paar Tipps und Links wird eine satte Gebühr verlangt, die irgendwo unscheinbar am unteren Rand der Seite erwähnt wird.


----------



## regina1963 (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...worauf wartest du? Du hast bezahlt, womit die Angelegenheit erledigt ist. Den Anbieter freuts und du hast deine Ruhe oder glaubst du ernsthaft, dass der dich melkt wie einen Geldesel?



Das weiss ich auch,aber bei Movietester schickten di immer wieder Mahnungen,obwohl ich bezahlt hatte.
Man kann ja nie wissen,was die sich noch alles so einfallen lassen.:wall: :wall:


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*



iozooma schrieb:


> Ich habe in der Adresszeile [noparse]www.mozilla.de[/noparse] eingetippt und bin zu dieser Seite weitergeleitet worden.



direkt weitergeleitet? oder war da eine Park-Seite mit Werbung?


interessant:
http://www.321blog.de/2006/02/22/mozillade-wird-monatlich-vermietet/
was hat das mit mozilla.de zu tun?


> *ndparking.de/mozilla.de*


?
Das war im Mai eine offenbar dort installierte Weiterleitung.


----------



## katzenjens (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

... ich fasse es nicht, wie kann man denn bei sowas bezahlen ?! Insbesondere wenn man schon hier im Forum gelandet ist.


Fassungslose Grüße,
Jens

Ich glaube ich eröffne ein zweites finanzielles Standbein mit versteckten Kosten. Scheint ein einträgliches Geschäft zu sein, wo man nicht einmal grosse Vorleistungen erbringen muss. :wall:


----------



## Timster (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

^^^ Das hilft jetzt auch nicht so wahnsinnig viel weiter. :roll:


----------



## iozooma (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> direkt weitergeleitet? oder war da eine Park-Seite mit Werbung?
> 
> 
> interessant:
> ...



das war eine direkte Weiterleitung. Es kann zwar sein, dass ich mich vertippt habe, das kann man jetzt nicht mehr genau sagen.
Aber das Ding mit der Vermietung der Mozilla-Seite ist einfach unglaublich, da kann jeder solche [........] vornehmen.

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## katzenjens (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Sorry, wenn das nicht hilft, hilft aber auch gar nix mehr...

Hier fragen betroffene x-mal, was man tun soll. Man formuliert vorsichtig genug, um nicht in verbotene Rechtsberatung reinzurutschen. Trotzdem will anscheinend niemand die Links lesen und verstehen, sondern verlangt (!!) persönliche Beratung. Wenn die nicht so ausführlich ausfällt, wie Betroffener das wünscht,  wird bezahlt. Und dann werden die Forenbetreiber und User noch angeblafft, als ob sie Schuld wären.
@Timster: das war redundant...

Ach ja, im Impressum von mozilla.de wird man auf die bekannte Seite von Vendere weitergeleitet. Die Seite an sich leitet auf browsertipps.de weiter. Interessanterweise scheint die Weiterleitung intelligent zu sein. Aus dem T-Online-Netz bekomme ich etwas anderes zu Gesicht als z.B. einem IP-Bereich einer Behörde... Hier bekomme ich nicht einmal einen Link zum Download dargestellt. Zuhause landete ich bei meinen Tests immerhin schlussendlich auf der richtigen Downloadseite.

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn ab und zu auch mal auf Aboseiten weitergeleitet wird, um die Sache zu verschleiern. Das werde ich mal in aller Ruhe testen. Scheint gleicher Trick zu sein wie damals bei den Dialerseiten.
Zusammen mit den platzierten Googleanzeigen wird ein Schuh draus. Wenn der Referrer auch noch ausgewertet wird, dann wird mir einiges klar...

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Da das schon länger thematisiert wurde, darf angenommen werden, dass die Mozilla Foundation davon Kenntnis hat. Wer will, kann ja dort nachfragen


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

mozilla.de ist z.Z auf einen Radiohändler  in Ginsheim registriert. Ob er aus Unkennnis oder Eigenbeteiligung
die Seite als "Absprungtrittbrett" zu Verfügung stellt ist z.Z ( noch) nicht klar


----------



## katzenjens (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Aus der Impressumsseite von mozilla.de :



			
				w*w.vendereltdcokg.de schrieb:
			
		

> [SIZE=-2]Sie möchten eines unserer Partnerprogramme nutzen? Senden Sie    uns eine Email![/SIZE]



Ich vermute mal, da verdienen einige dran ...

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

kann sich Frau J*R* mal auf eine Schreibweise ihres Namens einigen?


----------



## katzenjens (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Hat sich jemand schonmal die Mühe gemacht, die Jutta ... zu kontaktieren. Interessanterweise war vor ihr ein David B. Sim.. an gleicher Adresse  zu finden.
Google ist schon was feines. 
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=vendere+arbitrage+david&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

Und schon ist man wieder bei altbekannten Seiten. Gleiche Ltd, andere Geschäftsführer, gleiche Adresse in Lüneburg.

Bei Besuch aber Vorsicht, an gleicher Adresse gibts auch ein Kung-Fu Studio und diverse andere Läden, auch ein Musikgeschäft... *hüstel*
Besonderes Interesse gilt den Briefkästen.

Falls die besagte Jutta tatsächlich ahnungslos ist und als Strohfrau eingesetzt wurde, sollte sie besser Strafanzeige stellen. Quasi genauso wie die Betroffenen, die sich nie auf den Seiten angemeldet haben... harhar

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

einfache Erklärung: beides ist richtig, die Frage ist: wann  

VENDERE DIGITAL SELLING AND ARBITRAGE LIMITED  

69 GREAT HAMPTON STREET BIRMINGHAM B18 6EW  
Company No. 05748023  
Status: Active  Date of 
Incorporation: 20/03/2006  

Director:  
D* B* S* (****1983) L***STR* 21335 LUENEBURG 

J* W*-R*T(sic!)*F(sic!) G***STR* 27 21339 LUENEBURG
*Stand April 2007*


D*B*S* war zumindest im Mai 2004 (noch?) Inhaber der limitedgruenden.de und englischelimited.de - das passt ja 
[Das whois der englischelimited.de ist aktuell übrigens auch durchaus lustig -v.a. der Admin...]



			
				beobachter.ch schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenfalls mit im Spiel scheint ein gewisser D*B*S* aus 21335 Lüneburg zu sein, der unter seiner Firma Vendere Digital Selling & Arbitrage LTD & Co.KG die Homepage schuldentipps.de betreibt. So ist in den AGB dieser Homepage die VitaActive Ltd. namentlich erwähnt. Auch dort der immer gleiche Trick, die Bemerkung, dass die Anmeldung kostenpflichtig ist, bewusst hinterlistig versteckt.


Herr D*S* hat aber im Mai erklärt
"nicht Geschäftsführer der Firma Vendere zu sein."
Ich kann im Moment leider nicht auf ukdata.com zugreifen - vermutlich wurde er als GF ausgetragen zu einem Zeitpunkt *nach dem* ich das gespeichert habe (das war im April)

aber: das alles verwirrt hier niemanden 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=196937#post196937


----------



## katzenjens (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Hallo,

die Seiten, welche ich eben mal durchforstet habe, haben entweder die Jutta als GF drin oder gar keinen (mehr). Nur im Google Cache findet man noch den David.

Mich würde mal interessieren, welches Inkassobüro nun reagiert bei Nichtzahlung... Vielleicht bekommt man dann noch mehr Zusammenhänge mit.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Könnte sein, dass DBS "nur" Firmengründer ist (und die andere ebenfalls?)
bin noch am rekonstruieren
http://www.ukdata.com/numbers/04727615.html
[...]


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*



> ich hab zwar firefox runtergeladen, aber über mozilla.de


http://www.bym.de/forum/showthread.html?p=1065144314


----------



## News (10 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Jetzt sind die "browserdownload"-Anzeigen auch bei der MSN- und Yahoo-Suche weg (genau genommen wurden sie dort via Overture eingeblendet).
Bei Google waren die "Sponsored Links" ja schon vorher verschwunden.

Vermutlich wird die Zahl der Geneppten nicht mehr groß ansteigen, denn ohne die Suchmaschinen findet wohl kaum noch jemand hin.


----------



## Arno (12 Juli 2007)

Bei einem Bekannten wollte ich auf die Schnelle den Browser Firefox installieren. Über die Suchmaschine Google wollte ich auf den entsprechenden Download link gelangen. Beim Eintippen der Suchbegriffe browser und download hatte ich das Leerzeichen vergessen und so wurde als erstes ein Link zu browserdownload.de aufgelistet. Als Nutzer hat man erst einmal den Eindruck, dass man hier alle frei am Markt befindlichen Browser zum Downloaden zusammen gefasst hat.
Vor dem Download werden einige Benutzerdaten abgefragt und schon erhält man nach einigen Tagen eine Rechnung über 47,96 EUR, auch wenn man nichts heruntergeladen hat, da wegen Verdacht die Verbindung abgebrochen wurde. 

Ich habe den Vorgang dokumentiert und an das Landeskriminalamt, sowie bei der hiesigen Polizei gemeldet. Darauf hin wurde gegen die Frau J.W. ein Ermittlungsverfahren wegen Betruges eingeleitet. Dieses wurde mit gestrigem Schreiben eingestellt. Begründung ein "strafrechtliches relevantes Verhalten der Beschuldigten oder sonstiger verantwortlicher der Firma liegt nicht vor". Gegen diesen Beschluss ist Einspruch zulässig. Interessant wäre zu wissen wer  und wann noch derartige Schritte unternommen hat. Ich bin zwar kein Jurist, aber es muss doch möglich sein derartige Auftritte zu unterbinden.

Ebenfalls gestern erhielt ich eine eMail von browserdownload mit Androhung der Einleitung eines Mahnverfahrens.


----------



## katzenjens (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Hi Arno,

das war leider zu erwarten, dass das Verfahren eingestellt wird. Es ist (leider) eine zivilrechtliche Geschichte. Irreführung ist bisher kein Straftatbestand. Zu diesen Themen gibt es einige Beiträge und Links. Ohne in unerlaubte Rechtsberatung reinzurutschen kann man bei solchen Dingen nur sagen, wenig Reaktion tut gut  .

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Arno (13 Juli 2007)

Wie gestern berichtet, wurde das Ermittlungsverfahren eingestellt. Aber wie ich jetzt feststelle, wurde nach dem 20.06.2007 die Seite verändert. So hat sich deren Auftritt seit dem 20.06.2007 dahingehend geändert:
1: Die AGB wird nicht mehr in einem kleinen scrollbaren Fenster dargestellt, sondern ganzseitig. Die Preisangabe ist unter Punkt 7 versteckt.
2) In dem Anmeldefenster wird unten blau unterlegt klein gedruckt ebenfalls der Preis ausgewiesen. 
Ich frage jetzt, wer hat noch einen alten Screenausdruck (vor dem 20.06.) damit ich gegen die Einstellung des Ermittlungsverfahren Einspruch erheben kann. 
Bitte melden!!


----------



## s2tschoeb (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

hallo arno, bin auch auf die masche von denen reingeflogen. habe leider schon bezahlt könnte es aber noch rückbuchen lassen. bin heute erst auf dieses forum gestoßen. ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher aber ich glaub ich hab noch einen screenausdruck vor dem 20.6.07. die unterlagen liegen leider auf arbeit aber schaue morgen gleich nach! was meinst du besteht damit noch eine chance? würd nämlich dann eine rückbuchung veranlassen!

mfg s2tschoeb


----------



## Arno (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Hallo s2tschoeb,
Wichtig ist, dass Du in einem Schreiben, denen darlegst, dass es sich um einen Erklärungsirrtum (Versehen) von Dir handelt und daher Du deren Forderung nicht akzeptieren kannst. Ich habe dies sofort nach Erhalt deren Forderung via Mail getan. 
Wie Du diesen Beiträgen entnehmen kannst ist auch eine Rückbuchung möglich und sicherlich auch zu empfehlen. Natürlich wirst Du anschließend noch einige Mails von denen bekommen, in denen sie Dir mit Einschaltung von Inkassobüro usw. drohen. Nach den mir vorliegenden Informationen der hiesigen polizeilichen Behörde würde es jedoch dabei bleiben. Siehe auch Urteil Amtsgericht München vom 16.01.2007 (AZ 161 C 23695/06) zu Internet-Abzocke!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*



Arno schrieb:


> Nach den mir vorliegenden Informationen der hiesigen polizeilichen Behörde würde es jedoch dabei bleiben.


Hast du das schriftlich oder hat sich da nur ein Beamter erlaubt seine Meinung kund zu tun? Bleibt zu hoffen, dass er Recht behält, wissen wird er es definitiv aber nicht.


Arno schrieb:


> Siehe auch Urteil Amtsgericht München vom 16.01.2007 (AZ 161 C 23695/06) zu Internet-Abzocke!


Zugegeben, das Urteil ist richtungsweisend. Hier ging es um ein Angebot der VitaActive Ltd. aus Frankfurt und man sollte jedem Anbieter Gelegenheit geben, erst mal erfolgreich zu klagen. Das Urteil kommt von einem Amtsgericht, ein nächstes könnte anders entscheiden, zumal es sich hier nun um ein völlig anderes Angebot eines anscheinend anderen Anbieters handelt.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

Dass sich ausgerechnet diese/r Anbieter/in, der/die  in einschlägigen Listen geführt wird, vor die Gerichtsschranken begibt, halte ich für relativ wenig wahrscheinlich. Wenn doch, könnte es aber zu Klärung dieses "Geschäftsmodells" der permanenten und  konsequenten  Verschleierungsmethoden  beitragen.

PS:  die Betreiberin steht übrigens im Branchenverzeichnis als 





> Branche:
> Künstleragentur; Musikkapelle


wieso sie sich in derart fachfremden  Internetangeboten tummelt bleibt ein  großes Geheimnis
auch eine obskure  Schuldenberatungsseite  wird von ihr betrieben, erstaunlich dieses
"breitbandige"  Betätigungsfeld


----------



## Arno (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> die Betreiberin steht übrigens im Branchenverzeichnis als Künstleragentur;...
> wieso sie sich in derart fachfremden  Internetangeboten tummelt bleibt ein großes Geheimnis auch eine obskure  Schuldenberatungsseite  wird von ihr betrieben, erstaunlich dieses "breitbandige"  Betätigungsfeld



Definition nach Wikipedia: 
Als Künstler werden heute die auf dem Gebiet der Bildenden Kunst, der Angewandten Kunst, der Darstellenden Kunst und der Musik („Tonkünstler“) kreativ tätigen Menschen bezeichnet, die Kunstwerke schaffen oder Ideen zur Schaffung bereitstellen. Auch die Damen bestimmter Etablissements bezeichnen sich als Künstler. 
Vermutlich läuft diese Seite nur auf den Namen dieser Dame, aber andere ziehen im Hintergrund die Fäden. Spätestens vor Gericht wird sich dann zeigen wer hinter diesen dubiosen Internetauftritten steckt (ich hoffe und erwachte dies!!)


----------



## DietmarB1 (15 September 2007)

*AW: browserdownload*

[......] Bin selbst darauf hereingefallen. Nur wer nicht zahlt , ist Sieger. Allen Drohungen wie, Inkassounternehmen sowie Schufaeintrag u.a. sollen dazu führen das die 47,50Euro bezahlt werden. Nur wer nicht reagiert, bzw. widersprochen hat per Einschreiben und Rückschein (wichtig) hat wie ich Ruhe vor den [......].
Besser nur die Leistungen die von Computerbild angeboten werden downloaden, bzw. in einschlägigen PC-Zeitungen informieren was  gut oder schei---ei st.
keine Angst durchziehen!!!
_
Teile aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------

